# Old Dragonflycave website?!?



## Cyndaquil (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it just me or is this the old cave of dragonflies website?http://www.dragonflycave.com/pokesite.php
 It seems to go against two of the things buterfree tells you not to put on a website A cursor that follows your mouse and Backround music. What is up with that! Why is it still here?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 22, 2008)

Probably there for nostalgia purposes.

And, hey, we all did things we think are stupid now on our earlier websites. On the first forum I ran, I modded people based on post count, but I'd advise strongly against that now. :|


----------



## PK (Aug 22, 2008)

I remember the background music. I kinda liked it. And the Butterfree cursor. xD


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 22, 2008)

Naw, THIS is the old tcod.

So remember, if you see a generic freewebs/tripodcities pokemon site that breaks the fundamental laws of site creation, remember that tcod was like that in 2002 and hope that, in 6 years time, they get the drift and become awesome



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> On the first forum I ran, I modded people based on post count, but I'd advise strongly against that now. :|


ahahaha i remember doing that, I think for whatever reason anyone who stayed around long enough to make 200 was more or less a mod by the time they did which was stupid but eh that was 2004


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 23, 2008)

MAH EYES

Ahem. I think both are the old TCoD, because they both have that weird pikachu thing at the bottom. I think it's a different style, or a not-as-old-but-still-old TCoD.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 23, 2008)

pokesite.php is tcod from 2003
oldestofold.htm is tcod from 2002, back when it was called "Butterfree's Pokemon Page"


----------



## @lex (Aug 23, 2008)

The old sites are so cuuute :3 They're so easy and not-serious... Then Butterfree got into the bad habit of growing up ;( I miss those days...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 23, 2008)

Heh, I used to have a page with images for backgrounds(a different one for each page), stolen images(I didn't know about "copyright" then) and really crappy sections.

EDIT: And my first attempt at a website was ONE PAGE with pictures of Pokemon cards.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehe, I remember Ye Olde Cayve of the Dragynflyes XD Good times.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 23, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Naw, THIS is the old tcod.


Holy shit I remember that so well ;^;


----------

